# Mag 85 compared to Solarforce L1200



## Aaron1100us (Jan 17, 2011)

I've been into led's lately. Just been thinking about getting back into incans. I really like my TK45 and Solarforce L2P with an SST-50 for a bright floody wall of light. There are some nice led throwers but from my past experience, incans seem to throw better. Not looking to spend a lot of $$, I've been thinking about the solarforce L1200. At $58, sounds like a good deal. I used to have a mag 85 and really liked it. I had around $115 into the mag 85.



How does the Solarforce L1200 compare to the mag 85 in brightness and throw? I like the looks of the L1200 and if it throws more than the mag 85, I might get one. Any outdoor beam shots of the two? Who has a L1200 and do you like it? Any other good incan throwers better than the L1200 for under $100? Size and run time don't really matter.



Oh, another thing. I also used to have an AE Power light 1200 lumen HID. The only thing I didn't like about that was the time it took to warm up and the blue color tint. How would the L1200 compare to the AE Powerlight with brightness and throw?


----------



## mesa232323 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great question I was wondering the same. I wonder if someone will answer.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?262611-Various-Thrower-Beamshot-Comparison

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?204535-Solarforce-L1200-%28-quot-1200-lumens-quot-%29-anyone-get-their-hands-on-one-of-these

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?191123-Solarforce-L1200-1200lumens-!-!

kansasfarmer reckons the L1200 can out throw both his Mag85 and ROP Hi because the L1200 has a tighter beam profile. That would make sense because of the massive 3inch turbohead and deep OP reflector on the L1200.


----------



## HotWire (Jun 9, 2012)

The SolarForce L1200 is a bright incandescent light. I have one, but find I often choose other lights for one reason or another. I've had mine.... probably 2 years and the original bulb is still good. Here are some beamshots: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?262611-Various-Thrower-Beamshot-Comparison

It's a good buy for the $$$. I have a Mag 85 around here somewhere. If I remember correctly the Mag 85 is a little brighter and depending on the reflector it throws farther. I have a FiveMega reflector in mine.


----------



## mesa232323 (Mar 3, 2013)

Just modded my Solarforce l1200 to fit the WA-1185, The bulbs are different, but not by much. The WA-1185 pulls 300ma more than the original Solarforce. It has a slightly brighter hot spot but not by much. The mod isn't really worth doing as its a pain in thee Asset. If you are on the edge of buying this light, it is a spectacular thrower. I've put it against a mag1164 fm reflector, 1185 fm reflector, 623, p91, and this light seems superior, mainly because of the size of the reflector 

You hotwire bulb experts, whats your take on the stock bulb?



L1200 on the left WA1185 on the right





[/URL] IMG_3202 by flashaholic1, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Patriot (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm not nearly a hotwire bulb expert but the 1185 seems to have a shorter, more tightly wound filament. If it's pulling 300ma more, I'd put my money on the 1185 for slightly better throw. It's one of the things I always appreciated about the 1185 is that it had such a nice hot spot.


----------



## mesa232323 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. Only if I could get a Philips 5761 bulb in this setup with a soft start. It would out throw Nolan Ryan


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 15, 2013)

I know from the other thread that you like your Solarforce 1200 which I have never heard of before, but to get REAL throw you need the right bulb, the right filament, and the right SMOOTH reflector. As soon as you see an OP (or "Stippled") reflector, you know that was likely done to eliminate bulb/filament artifacts--at the cost of throw. There has never been a reflector made that APPROACHES FiveMega's "Deep 2 inch" or "Turbo Throwmaster Reflector" for making a really concentrated and tremendous throwing result. If you know that the Mag85 is the same VOLTAGE and yet requires another .3 Amp, then it's likely to be a brighter bulb in the same reflector. Plus the 1185 is made by Welch Allen which has a very high quality Assurance reputation. 

For reference: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ctor-Shootout-Updated-9-7-09-(New-Info-Added)


----------



## mesa232323 (Apr 19, 2013)

I'll try gets some beamshots tonight with the FM ver. 2 reflector sporting the 1185 vs L1200 modded with a 1185.


----------



## FILIPPO (Apr 19, 2013)

Yeaaah we need beamshots!!:thanks:


----------



## vestureofblood (Apr 19, 2013)

Years ago when the larger solarforce lights first came out I got one. I think it was an L900 or L1200? Anyway it was the incan one with a deep reflector. The cool thing about it was the bulb was the same size as WA1185 so I just swapped it out. 1185 bulb was a good bit brighter and I liked the form factor of 3x18650 better than the 9AA.

I am glad to hear someone besides me is going retro these days  The true glory of this hobby and the forum was built on foundation stones of glass bulbs.


----------



## mesa232323 (Apr 20, 2013)

Left: 2d Mag w/WA-1185, 3 IMR 26500 cells, high current rocker switch, and FM LOP ver. 2 deep reflector poof: happen earlier during garage beamshots)
Right: Solarforce L1200 with WA-1185, 3 AW 18650 3400 MAH cells 



 



 
Solarforce on the left. FM on the right


 



 

I did knowingly buy a blemished FM reflector so this does *not* reflect FM's build quality


 




 
FM reflector 1/25 F5.6 iso 100


 

Solarforce L1200



 

FM reflector .5 seconds f5.6 iso1600



 

Solarforce L1200



 

FM reflector (same camera settings)



 

Solarforce L1200 



 

Left: FM 
Right: Solarforce


----------



## FILIPPO (Apr 20, 2013)

both on fresh batteries? the SF seems a lot brighter.. but the mag has a very nice small and tight hot spot with an adequate side spill ... i like these reflector with a lot of throw in 2" form factor!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 20, 2013)

Unfortunately these beam shots don't tell us much. You must start with the same battery, same level of battery charge, and the bulbs compared in the same resistance light setup. Then the ideal FM 2" Deep needs to be the SMO, and free from blemishes. I salute your effort, but not enough controls put in place. 

If you were comparing the stock SF bulb vs. the WA1185, it would be better to pick one of the two lights, fully charge cells, then take a set of photos with optimal focus of a hotspot, then change to the other bulb in the field and take second set of shots in same light with optimal focus. 

In this case, you are dealing with different batteries of unknown starting charge, and different battery output curves under load, and different resistance amounts with the light setups. No conclusions can be drawn or inferred.


----------



## mesa232323 (Apr 20, 2013)

FILIPPO said:


> both on fresh batteries? the SF seems a lot brighter.. but the mag has a very nice small and tight hot spot with an adequate side spill ... i like these reflector with a lot of throw in 2" form factor!



All batteries had between 4.12-4.18 volts. The SF has such a great beam with minimum side spill


----------



## FILIPPO (Apr 20, 2013)

did you notice the differnce in brightness in person? i was thinking it could be a camera effect due to a thighter beam pattern of the mag...


----------



## mesa232323 (Apr 20, 2013)

LuxLuthor said:


> Unfortunately these beam shots don't tell us much. You must start with the same battery, same level of battery charge, and the bulbs compared in the same resistance light setup. Then the ideal FM 2" Deep needs to be the SMO, and free from blemishes. I salute your effort, but not enough controls put in place.
> 
> If you were comparing the stock SF bulb vs. the WA1185, it would be better to pick one of the two lights, fully charge cells, then take a set of photos with optimal focus of a hotspot, then change to the other bulb in the field and take second set of shots in same light with optimal focus.
> 
> In this case, you are dealing with different batteries of unknown starting charge, and different battery output curves under load, and different resistance amounts with the light setups. No conclusions can be drawn or inferred.



Take it for what it's worth, The reflector was not blemished on the reflective surface, the mag had a huge advantage using IMR cells and the SF reflector had a heavier orange peel than the FM product. This test was meant to be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## mesa232323 (Apr 20, 2013)

FILIPPO said:


> did you notice the differnce in brightness in person? i was thinking it could be a camera effect due to a thighter beam pattern of the mag...



All camera settings were set the same and taken with a Canon T2i on manual mode and automatic white balance turned off. 

The camera is not fooling you. The hotspot of SF is in fact larger and more intense with less side spill. Look closely at how much more the bars on the garage door fade away from the intense beam compared to FM


----------



## FILIPPO (Apr 21, 2013)

Ok so the camera is doing everithing right... 

I was just trying to figure out which was the cause of such an output difference of the same set up in 2 different hosts... 

The internal resistence of the 2 lights is of course different but i tought it wouldn't affect performances so much... Maybe there is another explanation...


----------



## mesa232323 (Apr 21, 2013)

I took measurements at both tail caps and they both started at 3.3 amps and slowly tapered off the same (not as accurate as bulb measurements) after 10 seconds, both lights maintained at least 3.280 amps. The only way I can explain why these 2 lights have have 2 different outputs is that the bulb seems to protrude about 8 millimeters from the bottom portion of the reflective coating catching more available light as compared to the FM reflector protruding 2 millimeters losing more available light under the reflector. These measurements are not accurate and only a guesstimate. Of course I am no expert at reflector systems and this is only my theory. But you have to try out this light to understand why it's my favorite incandescent. Even in stock form the output is 95% of what it outputs with the 1185. I'll try and get more pictures. Showing the bulb distance and direct photos into both light while turned on side by side


----------



## FILIPPO (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks!! Sounds interesting...


----------



## Mr. Nobody (Apr 18, 2015)

mesa232323 said:


> Just modded my Solarforce l1200 to fit the WA-1185, The bulbs are different, but not by much. The WA-1185 pulls 300ma more than the original Solarforce. It has a slightly brighter hot spot but not by much. The mod isn't really worth doing as its a pain in thee Asset. If you are on the edge of buying this light, it is a spectacular thrower. I've put it against a mag1164 fm reflector, 1185 fm reflector, 623, p91, and this light seems superior, mainly because of the size of the reflector
> 
> You hotwire bulb experts, whats your take on the stock bulb?
> 
> ...



how did you get the bulb out of the l1200 socket..mine looks the bulb is soldered in...


----------



## 1pt21 (Apr 18, 2015)

Mr. Nobody said:


> how did you get the bulb out of the l1200 socket..mine looks the bulb is soldered in...



Looks to be solder residue on his bulb pins.. My guess would be he de-soldered it from the base.


----------



## vestureofblood (Apr 18, 2015)

I seem to recall several years ago having one of the L1200s and did need to desolder the bulb from the socket as well.


----------



## Mr. Nobody (Apr 19, 2015)

vestureofblood said:


> I seem to recall several years ago having one of the L1200s and did need to desolder the bulb from the socket as well.


OK so spring side is where the solder is. Good. When I get home Monday I'll have a go at it. Thanks.


----------

